# plus sized candid photo (C&C PLEASE)



## ottotakesphotos (Apr 1, 2010)

p4010012 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I went candid crazy today! wish her hair was down.
How do you find people to take photos of?
i would love to find a nice plus sized woman to model for photos.

anyone here do work with pluse sized models?


----------



## doctorh (Apr 1, 2010)

It appears to me that this is a snapshot, no theme, no real story, however, there seems to be only a few photographers who are willing to work with plus size models  ( I may be wrong) - so keep it up! 
I love candid shots on the street,  I ask, many times just shoot, and often use telephoto eacesign:


----------



## ottotakesphotos (Apr 1, 2010)

i just snap away. its hard becouse you need to stay still but they allways move... look at my flickr i have more candids.


----------

